# PKG wrong ABI in jail



## chess (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi - I have a poudriere build machine that was recently upgraded to 10.0-RELEASE.  The build machine also has a couple of jails which I manage with ezjail.  I updated the base jail to 10.0-RELEASE and also rebuilt my packages for 10.0-RELEASE.  I use pkg inside the jails to install packages built on the host (the package directory is mounted inside the jail so pkg can find a file-based repository).  I updated my /usr/local/etc/pkg/repo/myrepo-.conf file to point to the 10.0 packages.

Anyway, now when I try to do "pkg upgrade" within one of the jails I get this:



> pkg: wrong architecture: freebsd:10:x86:64 instead of freebsd:9:x86:64



Here the output of pkg -vv:



> root@web:/root # pkg -vv
> Version                 : 1.2.5
> PACKAGESITE             :
> PKG_DBDIR               : /var/db/pkg
> ...



You can see that the ABI is still set to FreeBSD 9 but I can't figure out how to change that.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## worldi (Jan 23, 2014)

According to pkg.conf(5) the ABI is determined by checking /bin/sh (unless, of course, it was explicitly set in pkg.conf).

Are you sure those jails are up-to-date? What does `file /bin/sh` return?


----------



## chess (Jan 23, 2014)

Indeed, I tried updating the jails again just after posting here and it seemed to update (which I thought it had completed before but apparently it didn't or I didn't do it right or something). Regardless, once I ran the ezjail update again, restarted the jails, and everything worked.  Those PEBKAC issues are the worst!   Thanks for the reply.


----------

